

Show HN: Parrot Hunt – Not quite like Duck Hunt - nergal
http://parrothunt.nergal.se

======
andrewbells
I keep getting "[Error] connection to server lost. Please reload the page."
constantly. Could be because of a traffic spike.

~~~
nergal
Yes, might be, suddenly there were rather much traffic. But what browser/OS do
you use?

------
nergal
Works best with Google-Chrome or FireFox. Browser needs to support WebGL.

